# PP smart clamps on old trumark



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

found the smart clamps i got a while back-put them in a safe place so iwouldnt lose them-lost em anyway-found em again,this old frame igot at the flea mkt was my only unbanded metal frame so,,,,, shoots amazing,super easy install. i am really impressed with the thought Mr Hays put into something so simple.gonna have to get a couple more sets-and really put them somewhere *safer*,lol.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great way to 'liven-up' the old FS-1!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They sure do shoot good with. Flat bands. Love the new clips.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I am posting from Boulder, CO - Trumark's home for 50 years until its recent demise.

In addition to flat bands, try filling the follow handle with plumber's putty and wrapping the handle with sports grip (like wrapping a hockey stick or a racquet). Takes the FS-1 to an entirely new level.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: :uhoh: :headbang:


----------

